# Accidental American - dual citizenship - looking to renew passport



## Arabella Eversleigh (10 mo ago)

Hello all, I am 60 years old, born in the US, have dual citizenship USA/Germany, came to Germany as a kid, never lived or worked in the US since. Became aware of FATCA when trying to open bank account but got around it by using spouse‘s name and data. Last US passport from consulate expired 11 years ago. Would now like to renew it due to political situation/fear of war. Would not leave Germany unless absolutely no other way. Could you tell me what the consequences are? I have already made an appointment but am not sure any more if it is a good idea to go there…


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's not really "renewing" your US passport if it expired 11 years ago. I think the official rule is that your expired passport has to have been issued within the last 15 years for it to be considered a renewal (which you normally can do by mail). The fact that you needed an appointment means you'll be getting a whole new passport. Big question will be if you have your US SS number - since these are now issued to all children born in the US (more or less) along with their birth certificates. But this only started about 50 or 60 years ago, so you may or may not have gotten one automatically like that. (Before they started issuing them at birth, most folks didn't get a social security number/card until they got their first job.) 

The main "issue" that might develop on obtaining a new US passport could be if they "require" you to first get a US SSN, which is a procedural hassle. And, once you have that, there is the question of whether or not you have been filing US taxes - though in truth, it's very possible you may be able to get around that. But then there is always the question of which passport - US or German - offers greater "protection" in these troubled times.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Leaving aside the question of whether a US passport is really worth the effort in this situation, two things to note:

(1) You are not required to have an SSN in order to obtain or renew a US passport. The instructions state that if you do not have an SSN, you may enter all zeroes.

(2) The State Department does not care if you've been filing US tax returns. You will not be asked about your US tax status.

In short, there will be no "consequences" to your renewing your US passport. The IRS will not take a sudden interest in you, unless of course you move to the US. (On that note, be aware that it's not a straightforward process to sponsor a spouse to stay beyond six months.)


----------



## Arabella Eversleigh (10 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's not really "renewing" your US passport if it expired 11 years ago. I think the official rule is that your expired passport has to have been issued within the last 15 years for it to be considered a renewal (which you normally can do by mail). The fact that you needed an appointment means you'll be getting a whole new passport. Big question will be if you have your US SS number - since these are now issued to all children born in the US (more or less) along with their birth certificates. But this only started about 50 or 60 years ago, so you may or may not have gotten one automatically like that. (Before they started issuing them at birth, most folks didn't get a social security number/card until they got their first job.)
> 
> The main "issue" that might develop on obtaining a new US passport could be if they "require" you to first get a US SSN, which is a procedural hassle. And, once you have that, there is the question of whether or not you have been filing US taxes - though in truth, it's very possible you may be able to get around that. But then there is always the question of which passport - US or German - offers greater "protection" in these troubled times.


No, I have never filed taxes, and as far as I am aware I do not have a SSN.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Arabella Eversleigh -- Your question: "Could you tell me what the consequences are?" The consequences are you'll have a travel document that gives you immediate access to the U.S., an "escape hatch, if you will, if Putin goes to another level of crazy and decides to employ nukes in Europe. You are already a dual citizen, you might as well get some benefit out of it. I see zero negatives.

The dual citizenship, multiple residency advisor businesses are booming with Russia's invasion of Ukraine. I'm a long time Europhile, and have lived for a decade in Germany, have traveled extensively throughout Europe (and the world,) and still plan to retire in France, but I'm actively perusing residency in Mexico, just in case (for the same reasons as you.) Cheers, 255


----------

